# members blue tongue lizard pictures



## dude_joel (Mar 10, 2008)

G'day everyone,
I'm expanding my collection of blue tongues shortly, taking in westerns and centralians.
Can everyone post pictures of their blue tongues, listing their species and area they came from if known, I'm trying to get an idea of the different pigments and patterns in similar species.
I'm very interested, and I'm sure a lot of others are, in all kinds of Blueys especially those other than easterns, although there very nice pets as well (already have a largish breeding mob of them)
I'd also like to know about how large the lizards in the pictures are.
thanks everyone!

ps; the better half likes the cute pictures best (forced to write this)


----------



## lmbuc (Mar 10, 2008)

i love blueys ,i would love to c some pics too


----------



## dude_joel (Mar 10, 2008)

ill grab a photo of mine tomorrow when they are all out,
one male eastern, 48cm, 4yo
one not yet 100% sure eastern, 35cm, 6mo
three baby easterns, 18cm, 6wo


----------



## Danny (Mar 10, 2008)

here are my 2 comman blueys


----------



## Kimbully (Mar 11, 2008)

My avatatar pic is my fav pair. The male I've had for about 11 years.

Kim


----------



## dixilizards (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.dixiglen.com.au/lizards-bluetongues.html

These are some photo's of my blue tongues I also hope to get some westerns or centralians.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 11, 2008)

Come on where's the pic of the Pygmy someone says they have????

Ben


----------



## Trouble (Mar 11, 2008)

Reptile boy, show us your pygmy please... I want to see one


----------



## falconboy (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are my 3 mth old Northerns.


----------



## Stewydead (Mar 11, 2008)

this is one of my hatchies from last year...


----------



## richardsc (Mar 11, 2008)

did someone say blueys


----------



## falconboy (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats not a 3some I see is it Richardsc?


----------



## richardsc (Mar 11, 2008)

a few more,nice kimberleys falconboy,the first 2 young ones in my first lot of pics are from the same litter


----------



## richardsc (Mar 11, 2008)

lol at 3some,poor girl had 5 males hassling her at once so had to take 4 out,there actually 4 young males,they would just bite and hang on,so just stress her,the alpine male jusr grabs,scratches her hind leg area and straight away the copulate,shes due to drop bubs anytime now


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/look-at-moi-kimmy-69640
In this thread you can see kimmy the kimberly bts.
Ill have to throw some more recent pics of him on.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks. I have high hopes for them. They are looking nicer every day, and growing like monsters. Can't believe how big they are for 3 mths.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 11, 2008)

falconboy,u will be amazed at how fast they grow,they can get adult size in 12 months,northerns are quite amazing in regards to growth,and the kimerley northerns are stunners


----------



## dude_joel (Mar 11, 2008)

gday reptile_boy, just wondering what kind of license you keep you pygmy blue tongues under, im going for a displayers license myself, and also, how did you get your marauke, irian jaya and tanimbars into australia. im going through hell importing them myself, i have an import license in the works and have to have them added to the allowed import list. were yours an exception 
thanks for your replies everyone else, this will turn out to be a fantastic thread.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 12, 2008)

no pygmys are legally allowed to be held in captivity,also u got absolute buckleys getting any over seas blueys into aus either,so thats a 100 percent impossability to have meraukes,tannibars ect ect in aus,that goes for pygmy blueys as well,im guessing your taking the piss,or maybe your not,scary thought


----------



## dude_joel (Mar 12, 2008)

lol, yes, taking the piss. in reply to the poll


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

Falconboy,

Are all of them from the same female do you know?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 12, 2008)

*westerns*

here's one of my westerns...cheers solar 17


----------



## themightyfinn (Mar 16, 2008)

Eastern Blue Tongue 
9 Weeks Old
about 15cm long


----------



## falconboy (Mar 16, 2008)

Australis said:


> Falconboy,
> 
> Are all of them from the same female do you know?



Yes they are. Its a long interesting (well, actually not really interesting) story on who the father is. Seems mummy was 'friendly' with 2 males. I'm not terribly fussed, I was just after something reasonably priced that was different to the norm and on class 1. I think I got it. The odd one out was the only odd one. I purchased 3 to start, and although I wanted the 'traditional' kimberley colouring decided to be less boring and get the odd one included. I was offered another one cheap ($25) as it had a dodgy leg from a feeding frenzy so I took it as well. It seemed to be dislocated (I could feel it popping in the joint) so I gave it a good old 'heave ho' so to speak, and it was fixed and is now perfect. 

They get veg every few days and close to as many crix as they can eat in one sitting every few days, so I expect they will be huge in no time. The good old bluey is way underestimated as a good reptile pet.


----------



## Bluie (Mar 16, 2008)

One of my northern territory blueys


----------



## ilikeshingles (Mar 28, 2008)

heres my bluey, hes abit lonely at the moment but I cant afford to buy him a mate at the mo. $300 each in NewZealand


----------



## scratchy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi here are a variety of westerns


----------

